
Introducing Watching, a New TV and Film Website - pcl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/arts/television/introducing-watching-tv-movies-what-to-watch.html
======
pcl
I found this to be particularly interesting:

> _If you give us your streaming preferences, we can weed out content that
> does not appear on your particular services._

IIRC, Netflix typically shuts down external show-aggregation services. I'm not
sure about the others that the NYT is aggregating here. I wonder whether the
NYT has enough brand recognition that the services will let this fly.

Looks like they're currently indexing Netflix, Amazon Prime and Video, Hulu,
VUDU, iTunes, Google Play, and YouTube.

